# Hi Yall



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not a turner but love woodworking. I have done carpentry work for a while but have recently started making rustic furniture and various other projects that involve more art than "structure" type work. I have always loved the thought of making my own lumber so I have given that a try as well.

1. Some cedar I milled
2. Beautiful wood
3. This is a coat rack and shelf I built with the cedar for my wife
4. My next project, some oak logs I want to slab out


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice slabs...Do you have your own mill?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job, cedar is good stuff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!! When I think of cedar..I think in terms of cedar fence posts. Really didn't realize they grew that big....

Really NICE work..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

SetDaHook, yes I have a chainsaw mill
These cedars are at least 150yrs old. They came off our family homestead.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking wood!! Please keep us posted on how that oak turns out. That cedar is awesome! gb

I like that chainsaw mill....how do you like it??


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

galvbay, It will be a while for the oak. If all goes well it will have to air dry for about 2.5 years. The cedar has been in my shop stickered air drying for a year. 
So far the chainsaw mill has been a blast. There is alot more to it than I figured. The one thing that is killing me is that I need a much bigger saw. I'm going to end up roasting the little MS390 that is on it now.

FB


----------

